# Swallowing Shampoo



## sheldon3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey just wondering what happens when you swallow shampoo.. (I accidently swallowed some when I was showering) It's been like 10 mins and I feel fine. My throat feels kinda clogged but yeah. Do I have to like worry or anything? Actually it was Shampoo and conditioner..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 27, 2007)

what shampoo was it ?


----------



## tetsuya (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure shampoo are non-toxic. Drink a glass of milk and you're be fine.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 27, 2007)

Rest assured, you aren't the first person dumb enough to drink shampoo. Look on the back of the bottle and see what it has to say; if it's hazardous when swallowed the bottle will tell you what to do about it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 27, 2007)

you will be fine ...... as long as you don't go to sleep 

thats when the robotussin in the shampoo kills you ! 




hahah I scared you !


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 27, 2007)

Are your lips clean?

user posted image by mthr


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 27, 2007)

You'll be fine as long as you don't swallow too much (like a mouth full)


----------



## Banger (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you swallow half a bottle? If not then you should be ok.


----------



## JPH (Dec 27, 2007)

You're going to die.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> You're going to die.




edit: ohh were talking about OP i thot we were talking about jph


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 27, 2007)

it's okay just drink a cup of milk just as tetsuya said


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 27, 2007)

drink water and do jumping jacks maybe you can blow bubbles


----------



## JPH (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> drink water and do jumping jacks maybe you can blow bubbles



Or maybe you'll fart bubbles?


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Why is everyone saying drink some milk? Lactose intolerance or something?


----------



## Havocbean (Dec 27, 2007)

the body will reject the shampoo, and usually, this means pooping.

It's a diuretic, like fiber or exlax. Have fun.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 27, 2007)

i bet your tongue won't have dandruff


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Havocbean @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> the body will reject the shampoo, and usually, this means pooping.
> 
> It's a diuretic, like fiber or exlax. Have fun.



Laxative


----------



## xJonny (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you swallow a load?

>_> Oh god that sounds dodgy... Well you'll probably be fine, you won't die... until another 5 minutes.


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> i bet your tongue won't have dandruff


thank you for that bonemonkey


----------



## ackers (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL GBAtemp is so full of craziness... next someones gonna post that they caught their hand in a blending machine.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 27, 2007)

It wasn't my hand...


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 27, 2007)

As long as you didn't swallow the actual bottle, you should be fine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think they are recommending drinking a glass of milk because it will neutralize any acid in the shampoo...


----------



## JPH (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> As long as you didn't swallow the actual bottle, you should be fineÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, drinking a cup full of oil would do you better


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks to team work this guy wont die !


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you didn't swallow the actual bottle, you should be fineÂ
> ...


But oil tastes icky...


----------



## JPH (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 27 2007 said:
> ...



Oil taste delicious


----------



## Seraph (Dec 27, 2007)

Wait, what does the oil do?  And isn't shampoo more basic than acidic?


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sheldon3 @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Hey just wondering what happens when you swallow shampoo.. (I accidently swallowed some when I was showering) It's been like 10 mins and I feel fine. My throat feels kinda clogged but yeah. Do I have to like worry or anything? Actually it was Shampoo and conditioner..



try contacting your doctor
or perhaps poison control


seriously.. wtf


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Wait, what does the oil do?Â And isn't shampoo more basic than acidic?



It's likely to be pH neutral, but may be slightly alkaline.

Milk is also likely to be more acidic (if it's a few days old)


----------



## MadBob (Dec 28, 2007)

Your turds will slip out really easily and they will be soft, shiny and smell really, really nice, remember your worth it!


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 28, 2007)

dont forget to tell us what color your poop is 

i bet its blue


----------



## wzeroc (Dec 28, 2007)

You know, i had worst. i swallowed ants, and i'm still living. shampoo? did that and the worst thing happened was just some stomachache and some pretty disgusting liquid-like byproduct...

Anyway, for all it's worth, HAHAHAHAHAHA...... wow, some of the replies were funny. milk'll go acidic, huh? well, didn't know that...


----------



## xalphax (Dec 28, 2007)

buy herbal essences shampoo next time, it tastes nice.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 28, 2007)

Milk is already acidic to begin with, but not very.  I don't think swallowing ants is bad for you unless they were covered with bug spray or something.


----------



## Talaria (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Milk is already acidic to begin with, but not very.Â I don't think swallowing ants is bad for you unless they were covered with bug spray or something.



Correct due the Latic acid in it. Ants i don't think would be that bad as they will die straight away by 

A) The teeth squishing it and killing it

B) The stomach destroys and breaks it down with HCL and various enzymes

Unless it was poisonous i doubt it would do much.


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Seraph @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Milk is already acidic to begin with, but not very.Â I don't think swallowing ants is bad for you unless they were covered with bug spray or something.
> ...



Technically there's no lactic acid in it until it starts fermenting. Otherwise it's just a sugary emulsion of fats.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 28, 2007)

Darwin's Law.


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 28, 2007)

P.S. If you die, I'll submit you for a Darwin Award.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 28, 2007)

If you die, be sure and tell us what it felt like.


----------

